# I will try to loose weight



## Manny (Jun 29, 2010)

This is my..... mmmnnnn 10,458 times I will try to loose some weight, I will try to cut meals in half mostly the souper.My problem is the souper because I eat more than I have to do and then go to sleep.

I starrted yestareday night, returning home from training I drank a lot of watter and ate jusnt one quesadilla and papaya (fruit), yes I wanted more but I rise from table and saw some T.V.

I think I have to cut food intake in half mostly at lunch but well let's statet the way I am doing it.

Manny


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 29, 2010)

Exercise increases metabolism, so food is burned faster.  This helps in addition to eating less and eating better food.


----------



## rlobrecht (Jun 29, 2010)

"Do or do not, there is no try." --Yoda

I lost a lot of weight, by starting exercising, eating better, and really cutting back my evening meal (often to just a bowl of cereal or a sandwich.)  Cutting out sweets (including soda) and alcohol can help a lot as well.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jun 29, 2010)

You don't necessarily need to cut in half. It's better to change what you eat. Any amount of alcohol is evil because it is transformed directly into body fat. Avoid sugar as well. they're large amounts of calories in a very small package. Go easy on the carbs as well. As soon as your body is used to not getting sugar and much carbs anymore, the hungry felings will also pass because your body will be used to burning slow fuels instead of causing hunger feelings to get you to digest fast fuel (sugar and carbs). Increase fruit and vegetable intake. Apart from the fact that it is healthier, you won't be as hungry. Hungry bodies tend to become more efficient and cling to every calorie because of the artificial shortage.

And if you can, go to a gym and add some cardio and weight training to your workout. Combined with the healthier food, your weight should start to drop steadily. Since februari, I lost 15 pounds this way and my weight is still dropping while my muscles are still getting stronger from the weight training.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jun 29, 2010)

Additional tip: weigh yourself every week, on the same day, in the morning. Put the weight in an excel chart and keep track of the trend. Weight can vary due to hydration etc, and it is easy to get demotivated if you measure 3 weeks in a row and don't notice much difference. Being able to keep an eye on the trend can keep you motivated.


----------



## punisher73 (Jul 6, 2010)

rlobrecht said:


> "Do or do not, there is no try." --Yoda
> 
> I lost a lot of weight, by starting exercising, eating better, and really cutting back my evening meal (often to just a bowl of cereal or a sandwich.) Cutting out sweets (including soda) and alcohol can help a lot as well.


 
You beat me to the quote first.  


The current research on diets (low carb/high protein included) found that no "diet" works for more than 6-12 months.  The key was to eat healthy, lots of vegetables and lean cuts of meat and some fruit/nuts.  Avoid processed grains (white bread etc.).  The other key was to burn more than you take in, they found that if you cut too many calories it SLOWS your metabolism and does not help in losing weight.  

The safest way is to lose 1-2 lbs a week (this depends on a number of factors including how overweight you are).  A goal to shoot for is to reduce your calories by 250 a day and then exercise to lose 250 a day.  This results in a 500 calorie net loss and will burn a pound in a week.

Newer research also supports that diet alone will not cause an increase in health, that only comes through exercise.


----------



## bekkilyn (Jul 6, 2010)

One thing that's helpful is to know how many calories you are actually eating each day. Go to a site like sparkpeople.com and caloriecounter.com and use their programs to track everything you eat, including supplements that may have calories. For example, my flaxseed oil capsules are 10 calories each. Don't leave anything out.

You'll then get a good idea of how many calories you are eating and may find that won't need to reduce everything by half. 

These sites will also help you calculate how many calories you should be eating each day based on your weight loss goals and your levels of exercise.

You don't want to go under your minimum calorie requirement as it will cause your body to go into starvation mode and cling to fat. Too many people think that if they starve themselves, they will get thinner faster, and while it may seem that way at first, it won't last, and if you ever start eating anything more than your starvation diet, you will pile on the pounds worse than before because your metabolism has been messed up.

Good luck! Keep up updated on your progress!


----------



## Omar B (Jul 6, 2010)

Best of luck with your diet man!  I hate to be one of those throwing advice, especially since I've never been overweight.

I will say though that if you can you should switch from a 3 meal routine to a small meal every 3 hours routine.  Many find this routine to work well, a friend of mine who's an ex-navy seal who now runs a gym with 2 other ex-seals is a real fan of this and got me into it.  With this kind of set up you can actually watch your in take more and get all the vitamins, minerals, calories, etc you need on a daily basis instead of trying to fit all of that into 3 meals.  Oh, and you never get hungry on the 3 hour schedule so you never over do it.


----------



## shane (Jul 7, 2010)

Well my friend it doesn't matter how old you are , you can lose your weight at any age but the main thing is your desire toward your goals....


----------

